
Ask HN: What is the greatest open-source project? - danr4
Taking into account factors like security, contributors, maturity, popularity, code aesthetics etc, which project do you consider to be the perfect example of how open source should be?
======
WheelsAtLarge
Linux

------
jrepinc
KDE

------
MilnerRoute
Apache

------
sparkie
Bitcoin Core

